# nismo rims?



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

hey all .... im trying to find these nismo rims i keep seeing on all of the fast jdm nissans...... 

you know...... the bronze rims they throw on the tree fiddy and the r30's 



where can i buy these drop dead gorgeous wheels...... ahah 


help me?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can't remember the place, but believe me, you prolly won't want them once you see the price.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

How does $750.00 sound.

Oh, that is for each wheel. 

You might be able to get them cheaper, but I doubt it.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> you prolly won't want them once you see the price.


You certainly bite the bullet if you want any Nismo parts. Good luck.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *How does $750.00 sound.
> 
> Oh, that is for each wheel.
> 
> You might be able to get them cheaper, but I doubt it. *


$750/wheel was also for 17x7 one-piece. If you want bigger or the gorgeous 3-piece wheels, better mortgage the house or sell an eye.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> *sell an eye. *



then u can be a pirate............arrrrgh my mate!

or u can sell your semen to a sperm bank

those nismo wheels are nice but IMO theyre not all that, i can take some regular wheels i like, put a nismo sticker and be a ricer


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> then u can be a pirate............arrrrgh my mate!


lol.....



> or u can sell your semen to a sperm bank


The sperm market just isn't any good.....I've tried  I'm trying to convince my girlfriend to sell some of her eggs, they are around $1000 per egg!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

$1000 an egg????? oh man I have a walking gold mine at my disposal.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

zeno said:


> *lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> The sperm market just isn't any good.....I've tried  I'm trying to convince my girlfriend to sell some of her eggs, they are around $1000 per egg! *


 what's a nut go for on the black market?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *what's a nut go for on the black market? *


looking to buy some?  j/k

whats so good about a female egg? i can understand semen being worthless, guys will do anything to jack off, semen is in adundance


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Apparently the University of Washington Center for Medical Research is willing to pay ~$10,000 for a testicle, depending on it's condition  !


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> *depending on it's condition *


LMAO, how can they tell what condition its in? maybe theyre looking for some with low mileage(hasnt nutted much or hasnt nutted at all?)

i bet a lot of ppl would donate that shit, besides they put a fake one in, and really u only need one nut, u never use both at the same time, so.......


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Neil said:


> *$1000 an egg????? oh man I have a walking gold mine at my disposal. *


yeah us guys only get about $50 a shot :balls: in that case I'm sure there is a few on here that have a towel worth a couple thousand dollars


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

haha thats great....... 


but think about this..... WHERE DO I FIND THE RIMS????? not nuts and shit........ hahahah ..... thanks for the info ....... and mine are darling to me .... hahhaah ...... i think il keep them though...... the only way someone is going to find the condition of mine is if they .... heeeeeey now....... oh by the way ..... that has to be a hot chick thansk ..... hahahah 



think rimss?????????????????????/


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

but all im lookin for is a link or soemthin..... please help ..... im goin all out dudes and dudettes......... im goin all out.......... 

i mean ....... its a sentra......... dont ya think its worth it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Try calling Nismo - their parts are now in the US I hear. Also, Discount Tire advertises that they can get you any wheels you want. Perhaps talk to them and see if their advert is true or not.


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

thanks samo ...... i was unaware of that about discount tire........ i really dig them....... im takin my car and doing the nismo stripe down the side.... with the gun gray they have .....and just wanted those rims so bad....... do you guys know of any other awesome boronze rims????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bronze Volks are nice....any style....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

nisdrivensan said:


> *hey all .... im trying to find these nismo rims i keep seeing on all of the fast jdm nissans......
> 
> you know...... the bronze rims they throw on the tree fiddy and the r30's
> 
> ...


They will be for sale in the fall but not in 4x100 bolt pattern of your car.

Mike


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hey you can also sell your plasm for 200 if you go for like a month of goin.. its like 8 times or something you have to go..


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Sorry.....more sperm talk....

http://www.theonion.com/onion3925/i_can_beat.html


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

haha nice link dude .. hahaha... plazma from what i have heard hurts like hell though..... id go with pleausre and beat some shots dude... haha


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Bronze Volks are nice....any style.... *


I second that. Gram Lights (cheap Volks... if any Volks can be called cheap...) are pretty secksie in bronze too.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I third that


----------



## mm002 (Aug 1, 2004)

nisdrivensan said:


> hey all .... im trying to find these nismo rims i keep seeing on all of the fast jdm nissans......
> 
> you know...... the bronze rims they throw on the tree fiddy and the r30's
> 
> ...


http://www.nismoparts.com/

go to this place..all they have is nismo stuff and the prices seem alot better...thos rims your lookin for are around $350 a rim but that still better than $750


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mmmm
gram light pros


----------

